# Lamont Soil Test Kit



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I bought this soil test kit and compared to the results from NCSTATE. Just thought others may be curious or had thoughts to add.

This is from my back yard zoysia lawn. Didn't do the Lamont test in the front.

PH NCSTATE: 6.4
Lamont: 7

P NCSTATE: 38 (50-70 optimal)
P Lamont: trace

K NCSTATE: 32 (50-70 optimal)
K Lamont: trace

https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/5474/npk-ph-what-are-they?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9oGCq9XX6wIVE0mGCh2AfALHEAQYAiABEgJG8fD_BwE


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I would not waste money on soil test kits. They are nowhere near as accurate as the ones from your cooperative extension. Note how far off the test kit was vs. NC State.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Deadlawn and it's way more expensive dang


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

mjh648 said:


> @Deadlawn and it's way more expensive dang


Well there are a few sayings that come to mind: Buy cheap, buy twice. You get what you pay for.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Deadlawn i made that mistake when i asked for feedback on here for a mysoil test


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

Deadlawn said:


> mjh648 said:
> 
> 
> > @Deadlawn and it's way more expensive dang
> ...


Except in NC, tests by the state are free of charge, all you pay is postage, and sometimes not even that if you live near Raleigh, or your county extension office will ship for you.

I'd say the NC tests are probably accurate; Dr Mehlich actually developed his tests while working there.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Definitely agree that the NCSTATE test is the most reliable.

PH was off by 0.6 but I'm impressed that the Lamont test kit was pretty spot on about the low P and low K.

Just might be a good option to get a general idea of what is going on in the soil without having to wait for two weeks.

NCSTATE is awesome though. Can send them multiple samples for free!


----------

